# External filter for 90 Litre planted tank?



## grandb3rry (16 Mar 2010)

Can somebody advice me what filter should I go for. I'm thinking about Eheim 2222 for my 90 litre planted aquarium or wouldn't it be enough in terms of water flow? At the moment I have a Fluval 2 internal filter, which is rather ugly in the tank.


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Mar 2010)

For a planted setup the general thinking is that the more flow around the tank the better.  This is so that nutrients and CO2 get to every area in the tank, not allowing any dead spots where any decomposing leaves or detritus can spark an algae outbreak.

The general "rule" is a good 10x flow per hour.  So, for your 90 litre it would be well worth investigating filters of at least 900lph, or more.  Something like a Tetratec EX1200, or a JBL Crystal Profi e1500.

Of course, there are other ways to get good flow if you have a smaller filter, and that's using flow pumps inside the tank.  The Hydor Koralia range are widely regarded as the best around here 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Themuleous (17 Mar 2010)

Ex1200 all the way, silent by all accounts. Ive got 1500e and its not silent, great filter but not for areas where noise would be noticeable.

Sam


----------



## ghostsword (18 Mar 2010)

Hi, I have got one of the new filters sold by Maindenhead Aquatics, the AquaManta EFX 400 External Filter, and it is really easy to setup and very silent.

They have smaller ones as well.

Check that out, because at Â£99 it was indeed a bargain..
http://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/Prodshowroo ... spx?id=257

Maidenhead Aquatics are delighted to bring you yet another exclusive product- the AquaManta EFX 400 External Filter. Suitable for aquariums up to 400 litres (max. flow rate- 1400 lph)



Â· High powered yet quiet and energy efficient design

Â· Quick release tap system ensures simple mess-free maintenance

Â· Integrated Priming button means effortless restarting of filter after power off

Â· Supplied complete with all filter media and accessories for quick and easy to follow set up

Â· Complete step by step instruction manual included too ensure successful fish keeping
Â· 4 Year guarantee


----------



## grandb3rry (18 Mar 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm also considering Eheim 2073, here: http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -2693.html
What do you think about Eheim 2073 external filter?

Cheers
Arthur


----------



## Themuleous (21 Mar 2010)

The eheim is ok but expensive for what you get flow wise, if it were me I'd get the tetra or new maidenhead filter which I'm told is just the upgraded aqua one filter wth MA branding. If it's silent it could do well the planted gobby as the 600 I think is rated at 2200lpg


----------



## chris1004 (21 Mar 2010)

Hi,

TT EX1200 all the way. Best all round value /ease of use / perfomance package out there at the moment by a country mile. IMO. Look to pay about Â£80 for one if you shop around on tinterweb.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Garuf (21 Mar 2010)

Zooplus has JBL e1500's for Â£70 once you've signed up for the newsletter. More than worth it looking at them and what's included.


----------



## grandb3rry (27 Mar 2010)

Thanks guys for your posts and advices, but I decided to opt-in for a Eheim 2073 external filter. It set me back Â£129.95, but it is worth it!


----------

